# 2009 TCBA Catfish Tournament Series Schedule



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ALL tournaments this year are a OPEN format !!! They will be held from 6 pm to Midnight !!! 


2009 TCBA Catfish Club Tournament Schedule 



April 11th-----Tuscarawas River-----Double Points 
April 25-----Tuscarawas River 
May 9th-----Tuscarawas River 
May 23rd-----Tuscarawas River 
June 6th-----Tuscarawas River-----Double Points 
June 20th-----Tuscarawas River 
July 4th-----Tuscarawas River 
July 18th-----Tuscarawas River 
August 1st-----Tuscarawas River-----Double Points 
August 15th-----Tuscarawas River 
August 29th-----Tuscarawas River 
September 12th------Tuscarawas River 
September 26th-----Tuscarawas River-----Double Points 
October 10th------Tuscarawas River 

October 24th-----Tuscarawas River-----Double Points----TCBA Catfish Classic-----4 p.m. to 10 p.m.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

For a copy of the rules and/or info about the TCBA tournaments PLEASE contact me privately at [email protected]

ATT: Brian @ TCBA Tournaments


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Just a reminder... I'd also like to let everyone know that, as with every tournament, there is always competition to win but most, if not all, of our regular members come out to have fun! Our pots are not huge but neither are our pockets. We do our best to run tournaments that combine fun and competition and hold our weigh-ins at midnight for anyone who might have work or church on Sunday morning. If you are in the area with nothing to do, stop by and join us for a tourney. We would be glad to have you!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Cant wait for the tourneys! These are always fun tournaments and everyone has a good time.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

hey catfish hunter heard you might be married by then.lol


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

alan farver said:


> hey catfish hunter heard you might be married by then.lol



He MIGHT be ............he's getting pretty WHIPPED already............I can hear the whip cracking all the way down here in Dennison !!!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

tcba1987 said:


> He MIGHT be ............he's getting pretty WHIPPED already............I can hear the whip cracking all the way down here in Dennison !!!


heard also he is going to start selling fishing gear.this is the first sign of getting hung.oops i mean married.chuckie get a hold of me might want to hit some spillways or try some ice fishing if the ice can hold my fat butt


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah Yeah I hear ya smartasses! lol...Tami loves to fish and hunt though so if I get really whipped it wont be that bad! haha...Ill go to the spillway or on the ice any time Alan...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

schedule Has Been Changed


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the TCBA has a new email address where we can be reached for info !! 

[email protected]


----------

